# How to create a custom Firefox build?



## Krow (Mar 3, 2011)

I want to create a custom build of firefox 4. I have certain addons like adblock plus, chatzilla, febe, etc, which I want to include in the setup file. Also I found a rebrand addon which allows users to rename the Fox and change icons I think.

How do I create a setup.exe for firefox so that it installs my addons and profiles too? Also, I want it to update addons and firefox too.

Eg: I created TDFox, a new version on FF 4.0 beta 12. It should auto update to FF 4.0 RC when Mozilla releases the update. Is this possible?


----------



## nims11 (Mar 3, 2011)

you mean like palemoon and swiftfox?

btw, this might help, it doesn't show how to carry over addons though but i think it will be possible to include addons if you just try tweaking around.
Customize the Firefox Installer

alternatively, you can try this. install firefox on your machine, do all things you want to do, copy the application settings (like C:/Documents and Settings/nims/Application Data/Mozilla folder) and create a customized installer that first installs original firefox and then replaces the settings folder.


----------



## Krow (Mar 6, 2011)

I am not very comfortable with the command line.  I saw that link too. I'll try that and report.

Yes, I mean like Pale Moon, Comet Bird, etc.


----------

